
‘The future belongs to small self-driving tractors’ - jelliclesfarm
https://www.futurefarming.com/Machinery/Articles/2019/9/The-future-belongs-to-small-self-driving-tractors-474180E/
======
whenchamenia
Good shill, but the real future is User Maintainable self-driving tractors.
John Deere has long been on the wrong side of history in that reguard.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
The article seems to suggest that it won’t be possible.

Large companies like JD will buy small automation tech and take it to the barn
to shoot it. Guaranteed.

What then?

